

Redis: Crystal vs Ruby vs Node vs C vs Go vs Java - nkurz
http://www.stefanwille.com/2015/05/redis-clients-crystal-vs-ruby-vs-c-vs-go/

======
iodev
Its still early days for Crystal (its not yet hit 1.0) however its encouraging
to see more libraries becoming available for it, and also how good its
performance is.

I like to keep an eye on the Crystalshards website to see what new libraries
are being developed :
[http://crystalshards.herokuapp.com/?sort=updated&filter=](http://crystalshards.herokuapp.com/?sort=updated&filter=)

------
mattkrea
[https://github.com/NodeRedis/node_redis#rediscreateclient](https://github.com/NodeRedis/node_redis#rediscreateclient)

I have a feeling the author didn't use hiredis when he benchmarked Node..

